# Current US military watches?



## ti61212

Most discussions about military watches seem to be about historical models. I'm curious what watches are currently used by the US military. Anyone know?


----------



## AD6MJ

Can only speak for the US Army. Very few soldiers are issued watches. Occasionally unit funds are spent and it might end up being most anything. Most soldiers (in the field) wear inexpensive watches they don't worry about damaging. Shiny is bad, bright lume or tritium would need to be covered.


----------



## fastward

Plenty of G shocks and Suuntos.


----------



## Dennis Smith

Check out Marathon. The SAR series (original SAR, TSAR, GSAR...) is available for government purchase. I don't know of any government entities that have had it issued other than the NASA divers. But I do believe the tritium/composite Navigator model is issued occasionally. A buddy of mine (rescue swimmer and pilot in the Coast Guard) had one issued years ago and still wears it.


----------



## cal..45

G-Shock's, Protreks, Timex's, Suuntos are among the most common watches. The bottom line is that most seem to prefer digital over analog but often you'll see ana-digis as well. Pure analog (quartz) watches are a minority and mechanicals are negligible. 


cheers


----------



## Nokie

My friend is in the Air Force and he only wears G-Shocks or something that is backlit as opposed to lumed hands, so he can see the dial under any conditions in a quick fashion.


----------



## Papichulo

I'm hitting 29 years in at the end of the year with a couple dozen deployments under the belt... From a military style/type watch perspective, I either own or have owned Timex, Nite, Lumi-nox, Suunto, Precista, CWC, and a multitude of G-Shocks... As you know for the most part watches are not an issued item in the US. I was issued my Suunto, but that was for a small team of us with a specific need. I highly recommend the CWC; if you are in the field a simple G-Shock and if you need a true ABC capable watch with all the options in my humble opinion the Suunto checks all the boxes. Although I have owned GTLS-tubed watches and as mentioned by Nokie backlit dials give you the tactical edge opposed to you having that moving lit beacon on your wrist. I am just saying... A notable mention, if you go GTLS there are some really nice Nites. Good luck. Cheers


----------



## bgpek

plenty of timex and casio, we prefer digital, plenty of stuff need timing to the second. they have to be cheap, not that we damage them, we dont keep them on the wrist and keep lossing bunch of them


----------



## mdinana

AD6MJ said:


> Can only speak for the US Army. Very few soldiers are issued watches. Occasionally unit funds are spent and it might end up being most anything. Most soldiers (in the field) wear inexpensive watches they don't worry about damaging. Shiny is bad, bright lume or tritium would need to be covered.


My limited experience with the USN as well. Granted, I'm not in the SAR/flying community, so YMMV.


----------



## mjtyson

When I used to fly in AFSOC, we were issued G-Shocks. Wish I still had mine.


----------



## Revan

US Navy: Tourby

Tourby Watches: Uhr für U.S. Strike Fighter Weapons School Pacific

Limited Edition - TOURBY WATCHES HAGEN IN WESTFALEN


----------



## ARAMP1

We were issued G-Shocks at pilot training. That was 10 years ago for me and it's never been on my wrist.


----------



## B Pembo

Cabot are apparently the British Army "Official" watch. But what you get for the money seems like a rip off.......
CWC - Cabot Watch Company | genuine military watches | army watches | special forces watches | SBS watches | RAF watches | chronographs | genuine issue

Marathon also look like a favorite among the forces and emergency services, but again they are charging a lot for their basic models - possibly cashing out on their connections....
Plastic case kit, automatic movement but not named, probably acrylic lens RRP 200 USD!
https://www.marathonwatch.com/product/general-purpose-mechanical

Bertucci look like a better deal
Bertucci Performance Field Watches

Or here is an interesting review by an outdoor gear reviewer about a good alternative. 316L SS, Sapphire crystal, Paracord or NATO strap options.
http://briangreen.net/2014/11/webbem-traveler-analog-outdoor-watch.html


----------



## GunRunner

These are my two watches I usually wear in uniform. I beat the crap out of the Seiko in Afghanistan, so its seen better days. I wear the Maratac when I fly because its big and easy to read. Once upon a time I wore nothing but G Shocks, but I've grown to appreciate a good watch.


----------



## mdinana

Interesting you use the Maratac. I love the size, but the hands are too similar for me to get a good "quick glance" read. I really wish they had made the hour hand a touch shorter, or fatter, or something easier to differentiate.


----------



## arogle1stus

Its my understanding that during 1941 to 1945 the Govt did issue watches to military personnel
The Model A 11 made by 4 American watch companies. Most being made by Hamilton. Hamilton
also made a pocketwatch, size 16 with the initials GMT on their dials.

I owned an A 11 and flipped it. Nothing particularly great about it.

X traindriver Art

If anyone has info that is contradictory please post info


----------



## lysanderxiii

arogle1stus said:


> Its my understanding that during 1941 to 1945 the Govt did issue watches to military personnel
> The Model A 11 made by 4 American watch companies. Most being made by Hamilton. Hamilton
> also made a pocketwatch, size 16 with the initials GMT on their dials.
> 
> I owned an A 11 and flipped it. Nothing particularly great about it.
> 
> X traindriver Art
> 
> If anyone has info that is contradictory please post info


Hamilton never made any A-11 wristwatches, only Elgin, Bulova and Waltham. Hamilton did make a similar watch for the Navy, the R88-W-800, these differed by having luminous hands and dial. Watches were issued per the TO&E, if your jobs required you the have a watch, you were issued a watch that met the accuracy requirements of your job.


----------



## bronxbomber252

USAF Navigator on the HC-130P

Issued watch: Casio Pathfinder PAW-2000 issued by my squadron (USAF). I put on the NATO because i didn't like the rubber. I use this one for deployments, and for outdoors/swimming/working out/etc...



















Personal watch: Breitling Transocean Chronograph Unitime. I wear this at home including flying.


----------



## Jcp311

Can anyone speak to the relationship between Luminox and the Navy Seals? Official, Semi-Official, or just plain false advertising? There is an ex-seal by the name of Nick North who supposedly established the relationship a number of years ago.

I'll admit I'm a luminox fan, but not because of their association with the military however serious that might be.


----------



## il Pirati

On my last ship, most the Sailors who wore a watch wore a Fossil of some sort, or a G-Shock. One guy wore an Omega AT. I wore my SKX173 pretty much every day. Captain wore a Citizen Blue Angel watch (F/A-18 pilot). Lots of guys wore Luminox.
Point is, there's no one "Navy" watch, or anything of the sort.


----------



## Sentient_meat

Former Marine rifleman (0311) here, from 07-11. Never issued a watch and most of us enlisted grunt types drank our meager paychecks every weekend when in garrison. I was gifted a luminox, didn't like it. I wore something like this on deployment.. Simple and disposable.


----------



## Mike Weinberg

Jcp311 said:


> Can anyone speak to the relationship between Luminox and the Navy Seals? Official, Semi-Official, or just plain false advertising? There is an ex-seal by the name of Nick North who supposedly established the relationship a number of years ago.
> 
> I'll admit I'm a luminox fan, but not because of their association with the military however serious that might be.


Totally false advertising. Luminox gave Nick North some watches to try (not at the request of the SEALs), and they didn't like them because the tritium on the dials might set off the radiation alarms on submarines.

That's what a SEAL once explained to me anyway.

The Stocker and Yale P650 actually was a military issued item, and Luminox made a deal to keep them from being sold in the US so they could rake in the money with their BS. For that reason alone, I would not touch a Luminox.


----------



## sciumbasci

Mike Weinberg said:


> Luminox made a deal to keep them from being sold in the US so they could rake in the money with their BS. For that reason alone, I would not touch a Luminox.


Care to rephrase for a non native speaker?


----------



## Jcp311

Mike Weinberg said:


> Totally false advertising. Luminox gave Nick North some watches to try (not at the request of the SEALs), *and they didn't like them because the tritium on the dials might set off the radiation alarms on submarines.*
> 
> That's what a SEAL once explained to me anyway.
> 
> The Stocker and Yale P650 actually was a military issued item, and Luminox made a deal to keep them from being sold in the US so they could rake in the money with their BS. For that reason alone, I would not touch a Luminox.


That doesn't make any sense. The Stocker and Yale is a tritium tube watch just like the Luminox. From a practical standpoint I can imagine light control would be a bigger issue than setting off radiation alarms. That aside, basically what you're saying is that Luminox ripped off the Stocker and Yale design and claimed falsely to have a relationship with the seals?

I have no doubt Nick North is on the Luminox payroll, but it doesn't sound like their relationship (the seals and Luminox) is complete BS. Mostly BS sure, but thats because Luminox is a marketing company that happens to sell watches. They were just a few dudes and a name who had all their watches made by MB-Microtec, that is until they moved their production to Mondaine's facilities and overhauled their designs. The case design and dial layout of all the original Luminox models that made them famous are still being produced by MB-Microtec under the Traser brand name. KHS and a few other small outfits (Smith and Wesson believe it or not) also use that same case design.


----------



## sciumbasci

Jcp311 said:


> They were just a few dudes and a name who had all their watches made by MB-Microtec, that is until they moved their production to Mondaine's facilities and overhauled their designs. The case design and dial layout of all the original Luminox models that made them famous are still being produced by MB-Microtec under the Traser brand name. KHS and a few other small outfits (Smith and Wesson believe it or not) also use that same case design.


Now that is something I did not knew. Where can I read more about this whole Luminox/Mondaine/Traser thing?


----------



## Jcp311

sciumbasci said:


> Now that is something I did not knew. Where can I read more about this whole Luminox/Mondaine/Traser thing?


Luminox is made by Mondaine SA. They released a video a few years ago giving an overview of the process.






They used to be made by MB microtec, who still supply the tritium tubes for their watches (and most tritium tube watches in general).

MB microtec's in house brand is known as Traser, which if you really like the older Luminox designs, you should look into.


----------



## roninja

GunRunner said:


> View attachment 2206306
> 
> 
> These are my two watches I usually wear in uniform. I beat the crap out of the Seiko in Afghanistan, so its seen better days. I wear the Maratac when I fly because its big and easy to read. Once upon a time I wore nothing but G Shocks, but I've grown to appreciate a good watch.


 My God, you really gave that Seiko a beating!!! The lume spot on the bezel is gone lol!!!


----------



## jricher82

14+ year veteran of the Coast Guard. I've never been issued a watch, nor do I ever expect to be. While on duty, in uniform it's usually my black G-Shock GW-7900B-1JF or Pathfinder PAG40-5V, especially while out on the water. The salt water, salt air and the environment I've exposed my watches and myself to can sure issue a beating, to say the least.

They're both solar powered, durable, reliable, audible chime can be silenced and they're just all around good for the work of a Coastie.

From time to time I'll wear one of my automatic divers while in dress blues or on a day where I know I won't be out in the field or the conditions of my job for the day won't be that bad. Lots of my shipmates also prefer the Casio's as well. I've seen a few guys with Suunto, Timex and other digital watches. Lots of G-Shock, though.


----------



## Okapi001

In 2005 Nite supplied British Special Forces with the MX10-001 model and got the NATO codification reference (whatever that means).


----------



## Doug507

Luminox is not now, nor ever has been, issued to Navy SEALs. Claims by Luminox to the contrary are complete fabrications. The whole Nick North fiasco was actually used as a training point on the dangers of operators exploiting their position for profit.


----------



## securekey

You mean my Luminox 3051 blackout wasn't worn by all members of Seal Team 6 when they took out Bin Laden?? 

I can't imagine anyone with any intelligence falling for such marketing... I bought this watch because it is extremely light and I like the look of it (not to mention I got it for next to nothing)










When I was in the CF there was no watch issued... Timex Ironman seemed to be most prevalent.


----------



## Rad knight

Was never issued a watch when I was in the Navy Seabees but like someone mentioned above, we usually drank our pay away (work hard, play hard) and/or we couldn't afford to constantly trash good watches. Even though I possessed a Seiko 7009, I usually wore a digital/analog like a Timex Iron-man or Expedition on duty which took a beatin' and always had their fair share of scars on them. They lasted awhile, you didn't get too sentimental with them if you crushed or lost them and they made great alarm clocks and timers. Just make sure to turn the beeper off during night patrols or field exercises. You wouldn't believe how loud they are in the dead of night.

Also, in the Seabees, someone wearing a nice watch on duty was an officer or senior enlisted.


----------



## Jcp311

Doug507 said:


> Luminox is not now, nor ever has been, issued to Navy SEALs. Claims by Luminox to the contrary are complete fabrications. The whole Nick North fiasco was actually used as a training point on the dangers of operators exploiting their position for profit.


Wow, so he's a fraud?

I wonder why I haven't found more on this.

Hodinkee also seems to be in on it...

http://www.hodinkee.com/blog/2009/5/21/understanding-a-classic-the-luminox-navy-seal-dive-watch.html

That said I don't think real operators would want anything with "NAVY SEAL" on it.


----------



## Doug507

I wouldn’t say he was a fraud, but something in the whole “procurement” of Luminox watches misfired. My guess is that Mr. North probably just found himself in the middle of a marketing firefight he didn’t mean to start. If I recall the story correctly, around 1993 Luminox gave some watches to a SEAL team that Mr. North was the Procurement Officer for. North had discovered the watches at a trade show and arranged for his team to test some. The team tested the watches, didn’t like them and gave them back. Here’s where the story gets fuzzy – for some reason, Luminox marketed the watch as the “official watch of Navy SEALs.” The centerpiece of their advertising was a letter Mr. North wrote to Luminox endorsing the watches, which caused the Navy some heartburn. It seems Mr. North liked the watches better than most of his teammates did. The Navy has in the past used this incident as a training example of the dangers of product endorsement. Anyway, the bottom line is this – Luminox has never had a contract with DoD to supply watches. They gave some to a SEAL team that gave them back.


----------



## Okapi001

Are these Chinese watches just copies of Luminox (they look exactly like the "navy seal watch"), or is there some other connection (as in they are made by the same Chinese OEM that makes watches for Luminox)?


----------



## Jcp311

Okapi001 said:


> Are these Chinese watches just copies of Luminox (they look exactly like the "navy seal watch"), or is there some other connection (as in they are made by the same Chinese OEM that makes watches for Luminox)?
> 
> View attachment 2511226


I have no doubt that Luminox has their parts sourced in China then swissified later at their Mondaine facility, but my guess is that this is a knockoff. There are plenty of knockoff Luminox's floating around on the web on rep websites.


----------



## red416

I spent 10 years in the army, and now am a civilian govt. employee. The only individuals I ever see with "issued" watches (Marathons) are supply sergeants. As far as personal purchases, it is a lot like knives, some guys will spend a lot more $ than others. Used to see lots of Seiko 7002 divers, and Casio Divers, then G Shock 6500s, now a lot of other G Shock models. When I was in you could not buy certain high end watches from AAFES (the Army/Airforce stores) unless overseas, and they were significantly cheaper than retail. So when I was overseas I bought a Submariner, at a significant discount which I still wear daily.


----------



## mdinana

sciumbasci said:


> Care to rephrase for a non native speaker?


No one hepled here ...

A rake is used to clean up leaves from a lawn/garden/grass. Therefore, "raking in" money means you have LOTS of it ... like leaves on the ground in the autumn/fall season. 
-- you might also see phrases like raking in the dough, raking in the money, raking in the profits, etc. All of them essentially mean you're making a lot of money.
BS= ******** (poop/scat/droppings/dung from a bull). there's also a phrase in English about shoveling on the BS - a shovel being used to dig dirt, so making up a lot of false claims or information.

Therefore, he's saying that Luminox had a contract to keep the other watches in, so that they could continue to market themselves as a SEAL watch and make a large profit. Due to those marketing strategies, the poster won't buy a Luminox.


----------



## GodSquadMandrake

Current US Army Infantry (11C) here. I've been an infantry mortarman for 7 years. None of us wore watches until the platoon sergeant made us before deployment. We just used cell phones before then. On deployment, I quickly realized I needed a good watch and the only ones in the PX were the TimeX Ironman. Time was critical because as an RTO for my platoon, I had to set the time and encryption for all 36 radios we had (yes more radios than men). I think it's widely known that the random seed for the encryption key is the time and it's set by DAGR time from GPS satelites. So you can carry around a DAGR all the time, or get a watch. If the radios don't work, everything stops and the platoon is paralyzed. We use radios more than anything. We could even do without trucks or guns before radios. 
My TimeX's back light is broken along with the strap. I have an Omega Speedmaster Pro homage (Technos Japan) which is excellent for all activities but unfortunately it's too shiny. The spec I've been told I need is Army colors, grey, black, green, grey, brown, tan, or blue. So I got a G-Shock anadigi in grey with blue hands but the visibility is abysmal. I need to be able to see this in absolute darkness from the glow of the hands, while one eye is blinded from a night vision thing, etc. The g shock has an led backlight, but it doesn't show seconds and even the minute marks are hard to distinguish. It doesn't seem to glow in the dark at all but I can't tell you how many times I need to see the minute and second in the dark, as accurately and quickly as possible.


----------



## bronxbomber252

For you, I would recommend a full digital watch with back-light. Specifically an all digi G-shock or Casio Pro-trek Pathfinder. My Squadron issues Pathfinders, and we have to do all the crypto stuff, plus Have Quick and SincGars.


----------



## VigilantRaven

Larry Vickers, USA (retired) has said that while he was with The Unit that he (and everyone else) was issued a G Shock.



Jcp311 said:


> Wow, so he's a fraud?
> 
> I wonder why I haven't found more on this.
> 
> Hodinkee also seems to be in on it...
> 
> Understanding A Classic: The Luminox Navy SEAL Dive Watch - HODINKEE - Wristwatch News, Reviews, & Original Stories
> 
> That said I don't think real operators would want anything with "NAVY SEAL" on it.


Tritium gas in a watch might have been new in 1993, but self-luminous watches - where the lume is provided by a radioactive material - is most certainly not.

I also find the claim that Luminox watches have been or are issued to SR-71 and F-117 pilots to be dubious. The SR-71 was retired from USAF in 1989 and from NASA in 1999. The F-117 was retired in 2008. The Hodinkee article was posted five years ago. Or about eleven years after the retirement of the SR-71 and about eighteen months after the retirement of the F-117.

Given these and other facts, I find it difficult not to completely dismiss the entire article.


----------



## Jack1775

I've been an active duty Marine for the past 6 years. Most Marines only wear a watch when they're in the field or on deployment. Mostly Casio's and Timex's. Occasionally I'll spot a Seiko or eco-drive on a Marine and I've spotted a few SubC's and omega's on some higher ranking officers. I usually wear my skx007 on super oyster, or nato depending on the situation. When I was deployed, I wore a G-shock almost exclusively. Next deployment will be SKX on NATO with gshock as a back up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pilot2

bronxbomber252 said:


> USAF Navigator on the HC-130P
> 
> Issued watch: Casio Pathfinder PAW-2000 issued by my squadron (USAF). I put on the NATO because i didn't like the rubber. I use this one for deployments, and for outdoors/swimming/working out/etc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personal watch: Breitling Transocean Chronograph Unitime. I wear this at home including flying.


The C-130 is such a great airplane! Nice shots!


----------



## Mike Weinberg

VigilantRaven said:


> Larry Vickers, USA (retired) has said that while he was with The Unit that he (and everyone else) was issued a G Shock.
> 
> Tritium gas in a watch might have been new in 1993, but self-luminous watches - where the lume is provided by a radioactive material - is most certainly not.
> 
> I also find the claim that Luminox watches have been or are issued to SR-71 and F-117 pilots to be dubious. The SR-71 was retired from USAF in 1989 and from NASA in 1999. The F-117 was retired in 2008. The Hodinkee article was posted five years ago. Or about eleven years after the retirement of the SR-71 and about eighteen months after the retirement of the F-117.
> 
> Given these and other facts, I find it difficult not to completely dismiss the entire article.


The SR-71 pilots did not wear watches around the sleeves of their pressure suits. I know because I asked them about it years ago.


----------



## bronxbomber252

Pilot2 said:


> The C-130 is such a great airplane! Nice shots!


Thanks!


----------



## hawkdriver85

After ten years in I've only met one guy (former army ranger) who was "issued" his watch. It was an an automatic marathon. Not exactly sure which model. And he had put that thing through hell, and it was still working. Certainly the most abused marathon I've ever seen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rad knight

Never saw any of the guys that I knew wearing one ( I wonder why?) and it's more marketing than anything else but the Jaeger LeCoultre Master Compressor Navy SEALs is a bit of a stunner.


----------



## took

bronxbomber252 said:


> Thanks!


Where are you? I did some time at Hulbert and Duke Field (Eglin AFB), among others

Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## bronxbomber252

took said:


> Where are you? I did some time at Hulbert and Duke Field (Eglin AFB), among others
> 
> Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


I am stationed at Moody AFB, but I am TDY to Kirtland for J model training


----------



## CMSgt Bo

bronxbomber252 said:


> I am stationed at Moody AFB, but I am TDY to Kirtland for J model training


I've spent the better part of the last 30 years on the Herk. It's the best damn Tactical Airlifter ever built!


----------



## Drop of a Hat

CMSgt Bo said:


> I've spent the better part of the last 30 years on the Herk. It's the best damn Tactical Airlifter ever built!


Maybe in the cushy seats up front.....

"He's just a witness"


----------



## CMSgt Bo

I never sat in the sheepskin covered ones while in the air. I usually sat on the crew bunk or on the red webbed seats.

So where does the Nav sit on a J model?


----------



## bronxbomber252

The CSO (on the HC and MC J models we are called Combat Systems Officers) sits approximately where the Nav sat on the legacy birds. The name change comes from the fact that the CSO and Pilot monitoring (PM) share navigational duties based on who is less task saturated at a given time. The CSO shares fuel management duties with the load master, operates the Aerial refueling systems (both onload from the tanker and offload to helo's), all the defensive systems, handles C2 comms, operates the EO-IR sensor etc... Basically for the rescue and AFSOC birds they took the jobs of the nav(s), radio operators, and flight engineers, automated what they could, and gave the rest to the CSO.

The flight deck of an HC or MC J model looks very different from a slick J model aft of the pilot/co-pilot seats.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

At my last unit my Commander and DS were Navs and my Ops Super and Staff Super were FE's. With the unit's pending deactivation (52 AS, who used to be at Moody back in the day) and the move away from AD H3's everyone's future is uncertain. I've been on E's, Super E's (MC's), H1's and H3's, as well as En Route C-5's (A,B, & M's), C-141's, C-17's, and commercial contract aircraft as well. It's been a Hell of a ride but now it's time to hand off the baton.

I was doing an internship at Lockheed when the first two J's rolled off the line in 1995. It's a heck of an upgrade over the previous models.


----------



## bronxbomber252

If you worked with MC-130P's after the SOFI mod... The seating/panel location configuration is similar on those to the HC/MC-J. The CSO sits where the left nav sat, a loadmaster (when not doing something else) sits where the right nav sat, the FE seat is gone, and so are the scanner/RO seats aft of 245.


----------



## ItnStln

CMSgt Bo said:


> I've spent the better part of the last 30 years on the Herk. It's the best damn Tactical Airlifter ever built!


That it is sir!


----------



## viator092

CMSgt Bo said:


> I never sat in the sheepskin covered ones while in the air.


Hard part was getting the pilots to not get in their sheep skinned seats backwards. ;-)


----------



## CMSgt Bo

bronxbomber252 said:


> If you worked with MC-130P's after the SOFI mod... The seating/panel location configuration is similar on those to the HC/MC-J. The CSO sits where the left nav sat, a loadmaster (when not doing something else) sits where the right nav sat, the FE seat is gone, and so are the scanner/RO seats aft of 245.


That's all a little after my time. I joined AFSOC when it was still Black MAC (23rd AF) and flew MC-130 Super E Mod 80 (prior to the SOFI) Combat Talon I's. After the Desert Shield/Storm I took over the SOLL II program at Pope. We had one prototype that never made it out of OT&E/OT&A before AFSOC pulled our funding for the Talon II program. After that it was all AWADS slicks and MAFFS II H3's with heavy transient Strat airlift in between.

Now that I'm retired I find that I don't miss the circus at all, but I sure do miss the clowns.

And to get the thread back on topic, the only milspec watches I saw issued over the last 30 years to Herk crews were Marathon Navigators, Adanac's, and SandY 650's. Most issued watches were COTS procured G-Shocks and Suunto's. Most fliers opted for BX CBP digitals (mostly Ironman's) due to their durability and features.


----------



## viator092

CMSgt Bo said:


> Now that I'm retired I find that I don't miss the circus at all, but I sure do miss the clowns.


That pretty much sums up retirement!!


----------



## Brianetta

Drop of a Hat said:


> Maybe in the cushy seats up front.....


My dad was a ground engineer for the Hercules operating out of RAF Lyneham before he retired in the 1990s. It was the first thing I ever flew in, aged ten. He had a seat up front in flight, but on the ground he was more likely to be head first inside a fuel tank or the landing gear or some other place you'd not want to be.

He wore a Casio digital, an AL-180 I suspect. It said "Batteryless" on it.


----------

